# T scale layout



## scarsella81 (Jan 1, 2011)

well as you can probably tell by my post count, i am a newb when it comes to anything trains. my dad has been involved with these things since he was a kid... somehow i never picked it up. now i have a 2 yr old who is completely mesmorized when she goes to grandpas house so i figured i would give this a shot.... for her  i am very much into watches so i think the t scale would be appropriate for me since i have no problems with small mechanical bits. anyway... the project i am embarking on is a t scale 'suitcase set'. i have ordered a pelican case 1600 series for the prodject. the dimensions are 21.43" x 16.5" x 7.78" so i should have plenty of room... i am thinking of trying a 4 level (sry if the lingo is incorrect) mountain scene. i started a rough layout with 4 loops (i think) in it which would take 3 levels high. i am going to try to put in 1 more loop for the 4th level. any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One caution on the really small scale trains. They are VERY fragile, and in a couple of years when she gets a hold of some of them, they're likely history.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sounds like a fun project ... I love the Pelican Case idea. However, T and kids might not be the best match, per John's comment above.

Also -- and I know essentially NOTHING about T trains -- I'd caution you to consider the "grade" (rise / run slope) of your loops. In HO and O, anything over 4% is getting steep with limiting loco pulling ability. Your mock layout (considering required overpass height clearances) looks perhaps steep to me, though I really don't have a good vision of what the rise requirements are. Look into it, though.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## scarsella81 (Jan 1, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Sounds like a fun project ... I love the Pelican Case idea. However, T and kids might not be the best match, per John's comment above.
> 
> Also -- and I know essentially NOTHING about T trains -- I'd caution you to consider the "grade" (rise / run slope) of your loops. In HO and O, anything over 4% is getting steep with limiting loco pulling ability. Your mock layout (considering required overpass height clearances) looks perhaps steep to me, though I really don't have a good vision of what the rise requirements are. Look into it, though.
> 
> ...


yes, in my mock up i have since realized that the proportions for the grades are way off (newb alert). this weekend i hope to lay it out with the proper 2 and 3% slopes to get a better idea of if it can even be done in that tight of a space... but i assure you, ive done more with less 

as for the 'fragile' and 'child' problem, this is my plan... 
a) she will only be allowed to look not touch (hopefully hwell
b) to further increase this rule i am going to cut out basically a 'window' in the top of the case and put plexiglass behind it. hopefully i will be able to make this thing a self contained unit.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

scarsella81 said:


> a) she will only be allowed to look not touch (hopefully hwell


Obviously a first child, you haven't been around the block yet!


----------



## scarsella81 (Jan 1, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Obviously a first child, you haven't been around the block yet!


dang! you got me....

you know i actually thought of that. my original intent was for a z scale but they are just so hard to get all the stuff and much more expensive than the t scale. i figure if she messes one of these up no worries.... it will be an excuse to get more!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Do keep us posted ... I really like the idea of a fully-contained Pelican case setup. Quite the ambitious project. And as far as the little one is concerned ... touching trains a bit while she's young is OK. It's when she's 16 and going after your wallet that things get really scary!

TJ


----------



## scarsella81 (Jan 1, 2011)

i found a video on the incline slope max for these t scales... its 45 degrees! i was also looking for materials and stuff as i will probably be making most of the elements i will need and i came across this stuff called ShapeLock. its plastic that you can mold when heated, then when it cools it turns to a rock hard paintable, dyable plastic! i cant wait to try it.

im also having a hard time choosing a theme. right now i have it narrowed down to (i know they seem out there): 

1) a mountain theme with lots of tunnels (not that out there)
2) a 'godzilla' theme (since t scale is japan only ) with mountains and buildings and lights and such
3) a TRON theme... since its a black pelican case and i want to put a window in it. then i thought it would be cool to add some glow paint on the engines and through a blacklight in the mix. i would make the 'bikes' by using that ShapeLock molded onto the shell of the loco. it would be a dual track setup with 1 engine on each track (TRONesque).... this one is very ambitious i think.. im just not sure if it would look cool.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEjQgHHzJOI


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm having a lot of trouble with a 45 degree incline being practical! A search turns up that due to the magnetic wheels, a single powered unit may climb as steep as 45 degrees, but I'll bet large money that a decent sized train won't be anywhere close to that. The other problem you have after traction is engine power, with 15-20 cars, you may not have enough power to pull the grade, even though the engine alone would have no trouble.

At the minimum, I'd be checking with some test grades with the longest train you feel you'll ever want to run to see if they're practical.


----------



## scarsella81 (Jan 1, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm having a lot of trouble with a 45 degree incline being practical! A search turns up that due to the magnetic wheels, a single powered unit may climb as steep as 45 degrees, but I'll bet large money that a decent sized train won't be anywhere close to that. The other problem you have after traction is engine power, with 15-20 cars, you may not have enough power to pull the grade, even though the engine alone would have no trouble.
> 
> At the minimum, I'd be checking with some test grades with the longest train you feel you'll ever want to run to see if they're practical.


ya im deffinately not going that steep. i got that clip from their website. i guess that is their demo of the extreme.... they can also be run upside down!

Im going to keep it within the constraints of the normal realm


----------

